# Start Here > Guest Forum >  I just discovered a religion I can get into...

## guest

It isn't an old religion, but has been around since the 1960's.  This is very interesting presentation on it.  I think many libertarians will find this interesting.  I've always been under the impression that the satanic bible was a philosophy pointing out the hypocrisy of mainstream religions (and it is), but after reading I realized how well it lines up with so much of libertarianism.  If you haven't read it before, do yourself a favor and check it out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpI_TvJXc84

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Lmao.

----------


## Carlybee

Pass

----------


## Rond

Hahahaha...what a bunch of nerds

----------


## oyarde

This is why the guest forum should be made something more entertaining , Pre 1912 sports forum ,botany forum etc

----------


## dannno



----------


## dannno

Why is the music so scary?

----------


## dannno

Wow, I had no idea that Satanists would be so ardently supportive of the vaccine industry and the official story of 9/11. I'm out.

----------


## dannno

This guy REALLY hates drunk drivers..

----------


## dannno

Man that is a really weird amalgam of ideas.

I wonder if he is pro-life, actually, I wouldn't be surprised.

It is individual centered, but not really libertarian centered. There's a few sprinkling of ideas like you should only look out for yourself and those who you personally deem worthy of looking out for, but I think most libertarians would disagree with a lot of the tenets.

----------


## dannno

bump for comedy - this guy takes himself and his religion so seriously.. It's funny because it is based on Christianity yet he doesn't believe in God and thinks everything is biological. Why would you create a religion based on another religion that is based on that other religion yours is based on being false?

----------


## Suzanimal

LMAO, dannno.  Did you actually watch that crap?

----------


## dannno

> LMAO, dannno.  Did you actually watch that crap?


Yes, yes, I did. I was curious because I'm pretty sure a lot of the elites worship Satan and right off the bat this guy was coming out saying how people who believe in the NWO agenda and 9/11 truth are idiots because.....of empiricism  and also because it was really funny, he has this whole character that is just really odd. I wonder who funds him or if he is completely autonomous.

----------


## ctiger2

All man-made organized religions are Satanic. All of them.

Divide/Conquer

----------


## dannno

> I wonder if he is pro-life, actually, I wouldn't be surprised.


I received a -rep for this because they said pro-life is no individual centered, but the reason why I said they might be pro-life is for one because they were so ardently opposed to drunk driving - they said it was inherently violent to drink and get behind the wheel and was talking about it like it was a horrible thing to do - and although he didn't go too much into it, apparently his flavor of Satanism has some code of morality. I could definitely see him coming out pro-life, which would be very odd.. I wish I could have asked the guy some questions.

----------


## dannno

bump

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> All man-made organized religions are Satanic. All of them.
> 
> Divide/Conquer


Which religion(s) isn't man-made?

----------


## erowe1

As I understand it, Anton LeVey was essentially an Objectivist, and his Satanic Bible was intended to support the same basic philosophy.

LeVey merely gave it a more accurate name than Ayn Rand did.

It's not surprising that you would consider it a good match for libertarianism, since a lot of people think the same thing about Objectivism.

----------


## HVACTech

> bump for comedy - this guy takes himself and his religion so seriously.. It's funny because it is based on Christianity yet he doesn't believe in God and thinks everything is biological. Why would you create a religion based on another religion that is based on that other religion yours is based on being false?


LOL, I find it humerus how MANY were created in just that manner.

----------


## Rond

> Which religion(s) isn't man-made?


Biblical Christianity.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> As I understand it, Anton LeVey was essentially an Objectivist, and his Satanic Bible was intended to support the same basic philosophy.
> 
> LeVey merely gave it a more accurate name than Ayn Rand did.
> 
> It's not surprising that you would consider it a good match for libertarianism, since a lot of people think the same thing about Objectivism.


I dislike Ayn Rand.  One of my libertarian friends has a serious problem with this.

----------


## liberty2897

A religion that recognizes that humans are the top of the food chain and have no need for jewish or christian or islamic or other false gods.  How can you resist? I am my own god.  I am tired of religions and philosophies that require me to be weak.  I am human.  I am the greatest creation of the universe as far as I know.  I take care of myself and those close to myself.  I'm tired of trying to help those who don't appreciate it.

http://www.thesatanicbiblefree.com/f...le%20Ebook.pdf

----------


## fr33

> bump for comedy - this guy takes himself and his religion so seriously.. It's funny because it is based on Christianity yet he doesn't believe in God and thinks everything is biological. Why would you create a religion based on another religion that is based on that other religion yours is based on being false?


I heard another guy from this "church" recently on Duncan Trussell's podcast. Basically they are atheists with modern progressive political opinions. I only support their efforts in putting a Baphomet statue next to the 10 commandments in Oklahoma because it's funny to point out hypocrisy in religions.

----------


## livoli

Please send some info to my email

----------


## pessimist

lol

----------


## VIDEODROME

> I heard another guy from this "church" recently on Duncan Trussell's podcast. Basically they are atheists with modern progressive political opinions. I only support their efforts in putting a Baphomet statue next to the 10 commandments in Oklahoma because it's funny to point out hypocrisy in religions.


Basically, their just using Satanism to troll Christianity.

----------


## oyarde

> bump


I have not studied religions today , but I did stack some wood and had meatloaf for dinner.

----------

